

Why You Don’t Own Your Logo (and Why You Think You Do) - kunvay
http://blog.kunvay.com/you-dont-own-your-logo-and-why-you-think-you-do-why-copyright-transfer-matters-copyright-assignment-copyright-agreement-copyright-form/

======
JoeAltmaier
Not a good sell - OP talks around the point for 3 pages, including some scare
tactics about copyright transfer and how confusing it is (how about a
boilerplate transfer?) then the video about how easy it is with their product.

This is an example of engineers writing copy. My copyediting spouse calls it
the 'mystery story' where they make their point, then reveal the big
surprising conclusion somewhere on page three.

Could have put the product link on top of the page, then all the backstory. If
I have any interest I get to the meat immediately instead of losing interest
somewhere along word 500.

~~~
kunvay
Hey Joe. Thanks for taking the time to share this feedback. We'll definitely
consider this. Our non-engineer copywriter was flattered you thought he was an
engineer since he's a social science major. Thanks for cheering up a Sunday
morning.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I used to write the same way, until my spouse fixed me.

------
kunvay
Important tips to keep in mind when using freelancers to outsource work.

